# Pressemeldung: Carp 2009 in Zwolle, NL



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Carp 2009 in Zwolle, NL​*
Europas größte Karpfenmesse – die Carp 2009 – findet am 7. Und 8. Februar 2009 statt.  

In diesem Jahr wird der Chub Product Manager und professionelle Angler Lee Collings und der Internationale Sales and Events Manager Andrew Sowerby (beide aus England) an der Show teilnehmen. 






Andrew Sowerby links, Lee Collings rechts

Beide, Andrew und Lee freuen sich auf Gespräche über die neuen und aktuellen Hardy, Greys und Chub Produkte, und alles rund um die Fischerei.  

Lee Collings unterstützt Tacklelink auf dem Paddy Hengelsports stand. Auf dem Stand von Wout van Leeuwen unterstützt Andrew Sowerby „The Carp Collector“. Nutzen Sie die Gelegenheit zu einem Gespräch mit den Beiden.  

Nähere Informationen unter www.carp2009.nl und www.chubfishing.com.


----------



## Filz321 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Carp 2009 in Zwolle, NL*

lohnt es sich, da nur für den Sonntag hinzu fahren?

oder ist das einfach zu viel / zu groß, ggf. auch schon das beste verkauft...?


gruß


----------

